# DIGGER wins Hugo Award



## cpam (Sep 4, 2012)

I'm surprised Sofawolf isn't all over this.

*Digger*, a webcomic by Ursula Vernon and collected in a graphic novel by Sofawolf, has won the 2012 Hugo Award for Best Graphic Story, which is the first furry graphic novel to do so, beating out such fare as the popular *Fables*.  (There was a furry GN nominated last year, *Grandville: Mon Amour,* but it lost to *Girl Genius*.)


----------



## Rheumatism (Sep 4, 2012)

Never heard of it.  I'll have to check it out.


----------



## Ilayas (Sep 4, 2012)

Digger has been one of my favorite comics for a long time I'm very excited to hear this!  For anyone that hasn't read it you can for free no less http://www.diggercomic.com/ or you can buy one of her awesome collections.


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Sep 5, 2012)

Well-deserved, I say! Digger still remains as my No. 1 webcomic. With Romantically Apocalyptic coming in as a close second. :3


----------



## Halceon (Sep 5, 2012)

Awesome! I hadn't heard about Digger till this year, and now it's one of my favorites. Good for Ursula to get this award.


----------



## Aden (Sep 6, 2012)

Hah, one of the only things I ended up buying at AC was the Digger volumes. It is a good story indeed, definitely recommended


----------



## Ames (Sep 6, 2012)

Cool.

Digger is one of my favorite comics.  Excellently witty writing, amazingly insightful characters, a well-engineered story, and a detailed, outlandish, but surprisingly believable world made Digger an unforgettable read.

Also them feels.

Can't forget about them feels.


----------



## Hinalle K. (Sep 7, 2012)

Huh...
Never heard of it
Where can I check it out?


----------



## Halceon (Sep 8, 2012)

Hinalle K. said:


> Huh...
> Never heard of it
> Where can I check it out?



Here's a link to the first page: http://www.diggercomic.com/?p=3


----------



## Tignatious (Oct 15, 2012)

Yay! Congrats for Ursula, I'll have to make sure I congratulate her next time I see her at a con. She's fabulous in person, and if you've never seen her work, I can't speak highly of it enough.


----------



## Toshabi (Oct 15, 2012)

I totally dig the art style of this artist. Well deserved win.


----------



## Corto (Oct 15, 2012)

Man, Digger is seventeen kinds of awesome. I love that comic.


----------



## Daxenobis (Oct 16, 2012)

Interesting. I will have to check it out. Is this available at comic shops or only online?


----------



## cpam (Oct 17, 2012)

I believe it's available through book shops and comic stores, but you can order it directly either through the Digger website or through Sofawolf's webstore.  Or drop by the nearest furry con; they're bound to be there with copies for sale.


----------



## Jashwa (Oct 17, 2012)

>See thread
>skeptical from title and OP
>see Aden's endorsement
>Immediately check it out.


----------

